# Cubase 8.0.20 Maintenance Update Released



## Guillermo Navarrete (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello all, 

Today we have released the updates to 8.0.20 for Cubase Pro/Artist and Elements. The update downloads and version histories are available through the corresponding download pages as always.

Cubase Pro 8.0.20

Best regards,
GN


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 4, 2015)

Cheers for the heads up , much appreciated .


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 4, 2015)

Huh - what happened to the VE Pro ASIOGuard fix that was scheduled for this update? No sign of it in the version history.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello,



Guy Rowland @ 4th June 2015 said:


> Huh - what happened to the VE Pro ASIOGuard fix that was scheduled for this update? No sign of it in the version history.



Not all the bug fixes are included in the version history. The issue has been closed, it works on our side and Vienna has been informed. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 4, 2015)

Guillermo Navarrete @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, good news, not able to test for a few days. I suggest you add it to the version history though, it's a major thing I know some folks have been holding out for.


----------



## JohannesR (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the update!

Unfortunately, the disable track routing bug has not been fixed (disable VST instrument, close project, open project, enable VST instrument - routing gone!)

I'm probably not the only one in here curious about that (very handy for musicians with large templates), so I thought I'd drop a line here.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 4, 2015)

JohannesR @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Unfortunately, the disable track routing bug has not been fixed (disable VST instrument, close project, open project, enable VST instrument - routing gone!)
> 
> I'm probably not the only one in here curious about that (very handy for musicians with large templates), so I thought I'd drop a line here.



+1= disappointed...


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jun 4, 2015)

That was a bug we wish you could have fixed!!!

do you know if you are looking into it?


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Jun 4, 2015)

+1 for the disable tracks routing issue. That would be a big help if it was fixed.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jun 4, 2015)

Guillermo, I am also having the bug that disables expression maps when reactivating tracks.

Do you know if is it going to be fixed. It seems that the new and incredible features always have a problem that makes them using them cumbersome


----------



## Blakus (Jun 4, 2015)

Andrew Goodwin @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> +1 for the disable tracks routing issue. That would be a big help if it was fixed.



+1000 for this.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 4, 2015)

Can anyone confirm if the VE Pro issue is fixed? Heard privately from someone that it isn't, and I can't check til the weekend.


----------



## scarred bunny (Jun 4, 2015)

Curious; what is this VEP issue you're talking about?


----------



## Killiard (Jun 4, 2015)

Working fine for me (buffer at 512). ASIO guard seems to be working fine with VEPro again so far. My problem before was that with ASIO guard activated with VEP, Cubase would crash in seconds. 
Seems to work again now (touch wood). 

I think the problem Guy had was that selecting different tracks during playback with the buffer sent to 256 would cause a short silence in the audio?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes - most / all of us were unable to run VE Pro at normal latencies with medium or higher ASIOguard 2 (remember c8 is more cpu-hungry than 7 unless you use ASIOguard). I didn't get a crash, but yeah it would punch a hole in the audio for a second or so when just switching tracks to a VE Pro channel.


----------



## lucor (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, please for the love of god fix the bug that makes instrument tracks lose their routing and their expression maps when they get reactivated.
I absolutely love the new working flow with a template full of deactivated instrument tracks and this bug is the only thing that keeps me from completely committing to it.


----------



## jiten (Jun 4, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> Yes - most / all of us were unable to run VE Pro at normal latencies with medium or higher ASIOguard 2 (remember c8 is more cpu-hungry than 7 unless you use ASIOguard). I didn't get a crash, but yeah it would punch a hole in the audio for a second or so when just switching tracks to a VE Pro channel.



Unfortunately, this is not fixed for me. That's too bad, was looking forward to this being addressed in this version.

I think it actually might even be worse now on my system...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 4, 2015)

jiten @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Jun 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes - most / all of us were unable to run VE Pro at normal latencies with medium or higher ASIOguard 2 (remember c8 is more cpu-hungry than 7 unless you use ASIOguard). I didn't get a crash, but yeah it would punch a hole in the audio for a second or so when just switching tracks to a VE Pro channel.
> ...



Urgh, thanks for the info though, jiten. I'm actually in two minds as to whether to update at all now, lots of negative reports and as others have said here still no fix for disabled instrument tracks (also would like the warning about unconnected outputs for disabled multi-output instrument tracks removed). 8.0.10 is otherwise stable for me.

Cubase 8.0.0 was an impressive point 0 release, but the updates have been pretty disappointing.


----------



## Killiard (Jun 5, 2015)

Just tried it with the buffer set to 256 and there's still a hole in the audio when toggling tracks during playback.


----------



## scarred bunny (Jun 5, 2015)

I see. I imagine there's a gap in the audio stream because it has to change the buffer size and recalculate a bunch of things. Might be hard to fix. 

A bigger problem I had with Asio Guard is that when switching a VEP instance to and from 'live mode', occasionally I get a hideous loud noise burst at full volume. Very annoying (and a safety hazard... damn near blew my ears out more than a couple of times). This problem is unfortunately not fixed for me in the latest update either. However, the problem does go away if I turn off any additional latency for the VEP instance - as in, set it to 0 buffers in the instrument control panel in Cubase. 

I spent some time recently rebuilding my template. I used to have three gargantuan VEP instances loaded with tons of Kontakts. I'd have to set a buffer size of 256 in Cubase, an additional 2 buffers worth of latency in VEP, and put up with the noise glitch (alternatively: a buffer of 1024 and no Asio Guard). Now I have 25-30 VEP instances each with a single instance of Kontakt instead. The idea is to minimize the amount of instruments that have to be put in 'live mode' when using Asio Guard. Now I can use a buffer size of 96 samples, no additonal latency in VEP, no noise bursts, and any one instance can be in live mode without dropouts or overloads. Pretty cool. 

Just thought I'd mention that on the off chance that it's useful for someone.

edit: Just did some quick testing... I don't hear any gaps in the audio when switching between instances when VEP's latency is set to 0 buffers. Occasionally there's a tiny crackle due to a momentary real-time peak. If I set it to anything other than 0 though, there's still a split second of silence when switching. This is all after updating to 8.0.20.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello,



jiten @ 5th June 2015 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Jun 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes - most / all of us were unable to run VE Pro at normal latencies with medium or higher ASIOguard 2 (remember c8 is more cpu-hungry than 7 unless you use ASIOguard). I didn't get a crash, but yeah it would punch a hole in the audio for a second or so when just switching tracks to a VE Pro channel.
> ...



As I already mentioned it has been fixed on our side, we have informed Vienna. If there is a patch needed it has to be on their side. 

Regarding the: Deactivate instrument channel loses MIDI routing, we still have that issue on our list, It will remain on out Collected Issues forum until it gets fixed: 

http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtop ... 31&t=71825

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 5, 2015)

Killiard @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> Just tried it with the buffer set to 256 and there's still a hole in the audio when toggling tracks during playback.



Thanks, ok staying on 8.0.10.

Guillermo, looks like the case needs to be-reopened - wonder if the new code ever really made it into 8.0.20 after all since no-one is saying it's fixed and it's not in the release notes. Some clarification would be helpful, cheers.


----------



## JohannesR (Jun 5, 2015)

Guillermo Navarrete @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> Regarding the: Deactivate instrument channel loses MIDI routing, we still have that issue on our list, It will remain on out Collected Issues forum until it gets fixed:
> 
> http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtop ... 31&t=71825



Thanks Guillermo,

Great to hear you have done what you can in regards to the VE Pro issue. I'm sure it's not easy to prioritise the bugs you work on, but as you can see the deactivate instrument channel issue is a big one for composers running huge templates. It may not seem like a big deal (I don't mind routing a track or two manually), but when you deactivate 100s of tracks (and have to set the routing and the expression maps one by one), it leaves the (otherwise GREAT) disable function almost useless. It is sad because that function is potentially a MAJOR workflow enhancer.

Also, I thought I'd add that Cubase is running rock stable here on Yosemite. Great work!

Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 5, 2015)

After installing 8.0.20 I just noticed .. I have a few Templates I made recently in the previous build . So when I select New Project and pick one of my templates in the Steinberg Hub I get this error message . 

"The Project was created with Cubase Version 8.0.10 . This program version cannot load it "

It's a little random , out of 5 created within the last few months 3 fail to load and 2 load . A little frustrating ..

Even worse , I can't load projects created in 8.0.10 . Anyone else having issues loading older projects in the new version ?


----------



## jiten (Jun 5, 2015)

Guillermo Navarrete @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> Hello,
> 
> As I already mentioned it has been fixed on our side, we have informed Vienna. If there is a patch needed it has to be on their side.
> 
> ...



Thanks Guillermo. To be clear, I've been getting by with the "low" ASIO guard setting just fine, but as Guy mentioned, the CPU usage is a bit higher on 8 for me with it off or on low. I do like the idea of ASIO guard, and it would be nice to utilize it to full potential.

Hopefully we will see a VEP update with a fix if that's the case (I'm sure it's not an easy problem to solve).


----------



## Daryl (Jun 5, 2015)

From my understanding, the VEP issue can only be fixed if there is a re-design from SB on how delay compensation works when selecting tracks whislt in playback. If it re-calculates on the fly (as I think the original release does), I don't see how this can ever bee 100% fixed. If it does it on transport stop (like I believe that Logic does it) then a fix seems possible.

Maybe some clarification of what "fixed" involves could help.

D
BTW even though I don't use Cubase, I am interested in this issue, because N7 is due to be released at the end of June, and without this "fix" I won't be upgrading any of my studios.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm having a pretty crippling automation problem in C8 that doesn't happen in C7.5.
(sorry about the sizes)...

C7.5 (the smooth curves with 7 CCs)
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/uploads/attachments/screen_shot_2015_06_05_at_112416_am_159.png (http://www.vi-control.net/forum/uploads ... am_159.png)

C8 (the jagged one)
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/uploads/attachments/screen_shot_2015_06_05_at_112416_am_159.png (http://www.vi-control.net/forum/uploads ... am_159.png)

OSX Yosemite
Using 6 Ve Pro instances (VST3)
No ASIO guard

Everything the same...just jumpy automation recording in 8. Also, before I moved up to Yosemite, recording multiple CCs in one pass caused the counter to slow down. it didn't happen in 7.5. 

Anyone else get this? it's a brickwall and i may just go back to 7.5.


----------



## Lannister (Jun 5, 2015)

And yet for some reason if our MIDI keyboard is not turned on (yes yes, human error etc!) before we start Cubase, it still won't work until we restart.

Tracktion, REAPER, Studio One... just to name 3 other cross platform DAW's, can all recover from this human error/system hiccup, yet Cubase still manages not to.

And please don't blame Windows for this, as has been the excuse in the past. If other DAW's can do it, so can Cubase...


----------



## JFB (Jun 5, 2015)

Guillermo Navarrete @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a workaround for this I've been using for a while. I create a midi track called "dummy" and put it at the top of the list. It gets assigned to any VE Pro output port (doesn't matter which - just make the "live" connection) and set the midi input to "not connected". Record-arm it and leave it that way while recording your VE Pro midi parts. When recording a new part on another track, you'll see a new region on the "dummy" track recording, but it disappears as soon as you hit stop.

This just holds VE Pro in "live mode" so you don't get the annoying gap when disarming/arming a new track. Then disarm the "dummy" track when you're finished with midi recording. Works for me with any buffer or ASIO guard setting. 

My slave PC server is networked to a Mac Pro with a Lynx AES16e card for audio out and I only ever use a single instance in the metaframe. (don't know if those details are relevant or not).

One minor inconvenience is when you use Retrospective Record the data is put on the "dummy" track (because I keep it at the top? I don't know and it doesn't bother me, anyway). Just drag the region down to the track you want it to be on.

For whatever issues Cubase 8 may have, for me ASIO guard is the most useful DAW innovation yet for my being able to have a ton of VI's running without ever having to render or freeze.


----------



## muk (Jun 6, 2015)

Lannister @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> And yet for some reason if our MIDI keyboard is not turned on (yes yes, human error etc!) before we start Cubase, it still won't work until we restart.
> 
> Tracktion, REAPER, Studio One... just to name 3 other cross platform DAW's, can all recover from this human error/system hiccup, yet Cubase still manages not to.
> 
> And please don't blame Windows for this, as has been the excuse in the past. If other DAW's can do it, so can Cubase...



+1 to this request. It's on the user's wishlist since a long time. It would be great if it could be fixed.


----------



## wexberg (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey *givemenoughrope*,

Try this. 
1. Open the Automation Panel
2. Click on the 'Automation Preferences (Shift+F3?) button at the bottom left corner.
3. On the right, there should be a parameter titled "Reduction Level". Change that value to 0%. 

The operation manual defines it as:
_*Reduction Level*_
When punching out, this function will remove all superfluous automation events so that the automation curve contains only the events necessary to reproduce your actions.

Let me know if that solves your problem.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 7, 2015)

wexberg, 

thanks for the tip but it didn't work. I actually never use that panel either (maybe I should)..

Here's another weird thing: this only happens when I have above about 400 or 500 midi tracks in my template (I currently have about 1500 since I just have one template for all types of music) in C8. It's no problem in C7.5 though which is strange. Once I delete enough midi tracks so that I have less than that it's all good. Really strange. 

I've trashed the prefs and even copied the prefs over from 7.5 as well. I'm thinking maybe a reinstall?


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 7, 2015)

Y'all are scaring the devil out of me. Should I upgrade or not?
~Rod


----------



## holywilly (Jun 8, 2015)

I had experienced lots of random crashes when using Cubase 8.0.20 on OS X 10.10.3, I'm using nMP Quad with 32GB of ram.

I'd suggest Mac users to stay with 8.0.10, it's more stable than 8.0.20.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this happened for me on the other versions of 8 but i'll roll them back and see. 

Otherwise, how do I contact Steinberg about this?


----------



## Max W. (Jun 9, 2015)

JohannesR @ Thu 04 Jun said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Unfortunately, the disable track routing bug has not been fixed (disable VST instrument, close project, open project, enable VST instrument - routing gone!)
> 
> I'm probably not the only one in here curious about that (very handy for musicians with large templates), so I thought I'd drop a line here.



+1. Major issue. Usablilty will be greatly improved is we can keep the midi routing intact after disable a vst instrument track + restart Cubase + enable the vst instruments track Again.

Another thing that I find more important : Do Cubase still crash from time to time when enabling disabled vst instrument tracks? This happens mostly with bridged 32bit vst instruments but it has happens with z3ta+2 64bit too, inside Cubase 64pro 64bit. Bug still exists in v.8.0.10. (Btw. I bought VEP5 in order to host 32bit plugins in VEP5, but then I cannot use vst3presets, and I definitely love vst3presets)

Best regards
Max


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello,



JohannesR @ 5th June 2015 said:


> Guillermo Navarrete @ Fri Jun 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the: Deactivate instrument channel loses MIDI routing, we still have that issue on our list, It will remain on out Collected Issues forum until it gets fixed:
> ...



Yes, as you have mentioned we have to prioritise on the list of issues that we have, this particular one [BON-7379] "disable track routing bug" will be discussed on the next bug review meeting. 



Guy Rowland @ 5th June 2015 said:


> Killiard @ Fri Jun 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just tried it with the buffer set to 256 and there's still a hole in the audio when toggling tracks during playback.
> ...



@Guy Rowland I have doubled check with the developer in charge of this issue. It is closed and has been fixed. It is on our internal version history. If you are still having problems make sure you have the latest version of the Vienna Player, or contact Vienna, I do not know if they have released an update as well or it is still pending. Because after we fixed it on our side they also needed to release an update on theirs to fix it.
The issue number is [BON-7519]

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi guillermo, do you know if you are checking the expression maps and other midi settings also being lost when reactivating tracks on a template?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 9, 2015)

Guillermo Navarrete @ Tue Jun 09 said:


> @Guy Rowland I have doubled check with the developer in charge of this issue. It is closed and has been fixed. It is on our internal version history. If you are still having problems make sure you have the latest version of the Vienna Player, or contact Vienna, I do not know if they have released an update as well or it is still pending. Because after we fixed it on our side they also needed to release an update on theirs to fix it.
> The issue number is [BON-7519]



Thanks Guillermo - I'm bothering VSL for some more info from their side. In the meantime, what performance did your guys get with the current build? Is it the same as it was before (until VSL update VE Pro)?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 9, 2015)

Guillermo, I'd like to contact support re: my issue described on the previous page. I triple-checked every variable and it has to be a C8 issue, nothing else. What is my next step?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Guillermo, Paul Steinbauer just posted this over at VSL:



> Hello everybody,
> 
> No changes there, and unfortunately nothing that can be done on our side, as it seems.
> 
> ...



Could you talk to VSL direct about this and report back? You've closed your case, and yet it's not logged in the fixes, no user AFAIK has noticed any changes in performance and VSL themselves also say that nothing has changed and nothing else they can do. At the moment we're caught in the middle rather.

Grateful for your continued attention, thanks.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 10, 2015)

I've been working exclusively with Cubase since 1997. It's stuff like this that keeps me from upgrading from my 4 year old Cubase 6. I'm sure I'm missing a lot of new functionality, but there are no show stopping bugs. Plenty of niggles and little annoyances (I too would like to be able to reorder instruments, not to mention mixer channels) but in general my workflow is fine and stability is excellent. 

The VEP/ASIO Guard issue is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello, 



Guy Rowland @ 9th June 2015 said:


> Hi Guillermo, Paul Steinbauer just posted this over at VSL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure! I will have a look into the issue again. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## WorshipMaestro (Jun 10, 2015)

I have had excellent performance from Cubase from v7 through 8.0.10. Downloaded the 8.0.20 update; installation went without a hitch. Cubase crashes whenever I try to load a project started and edited in the earlier update.

Crashes every time. I've been working on a 10 song project for several months now and not one of the projects will load without crashing Cubase.

These projects have Waves, Slate, and UA plugs in them. I had to go back to 8.0.10 to continue working.

Major bummer......

BTW, running Windows 8.1


----------



## wexberg (Jun 10, 2015)

Does anyone have the update installer for 8.0.10? I recently just bought the upgrade from 6.5 to 8, and now that I'm reading this thread, I'm considering just staying with 8.0.10 but all that Steinberg offers on their website is the latest version, 8.0.20.
http://www.steinberg.net/en/support/downloads/downloads_cubase_pro_8.html

Edit: I'm using Windows 8.1. I found the original download link for the update but it seems they've brought it offline once 8.0.20 came online.


----------



## holywilly (Jun 11, 2015)

Cubase Pro 8.0.10 installer can be found here:

http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtop ... 26&t=81053

You need to uninstall and re-install Cubase Pro 8 with the full installer and upgrade to 8.0.10


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 11, 2015)

Urgh, this is getting really tedious now - this issue has been with us since December. Just posted today on the Steinberg forum:



> VE PRO VST2 does not support ASIO-Guard 2 you have to disable ASIO GUARD, also VSL has to implement a VST-3 interface that supports ASIO- Guard.
> 
> They have been informed about this.
> 
> ...



And reply from VSL:



> Thanks for that info, I wasn´t aware of that at all.
> 
> To speed up the research I can do to prepare this for a deeper investigation by our developers, could you please send some short Cubase 8 songs (as zip files) to [email protected] and include a description on how to reproduce the problems you are having, with a description of the settings you are using (screenshots will also be fine).
> 
> ...



I've posted my steps to reproduce and will send same to the support address, if anyone else has the patience to send a file or two (I'm away from base) then jolly good.

Just feels like nobody has talked to anybody, and 6 months later absolutely nothing has been done. Poor show from both companies, I'm afraid to say.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 11, 2015)

There is a further reply from Martin which seems to suggest what the actual problem is.

D


----------



## antoniopandrade (Jun 11, 2015)

he's kicking the ball back into Steinberg's court.



> The latest VST SDK available for download is 3.6.0, built 22 nov 2013. There is no way to inform the host of ASIO Guard support within this SDK, beyond setting the instrument as an external instrument - which also disables offline bounce. Last I heard, you planned to release such an update last month. If you have any updated information, I would love to take part of it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Martin Saleteg
> ...



Basically VSL can't do anything with the current iteration of the VST3 dev kit. They need an update from Steinberg that was supposed to have come last month.

o[])


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 11, 2015)

...but Cubase 9 will be awesome, and EVERYTHING will work. :wink:


----------



## Ah_dziz (Jun 11, 2015)

How's the stability on PC for users that host everything inside cubase? I was having far more crashes on loading and unloading plugins than I ever did with previous cubase versions so I've been leaving 8 alone while they work out the kinks. I did notice better load times and a decent increase in CPU usage with the ASIO guard. I was getting crashes at random when loading kontakt though which is one of the least crash you plugins around so is the general stability noticeably improved aside from the issues already mentioned here?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 12, 2015)

Re VE Pro and VSL's latest details - cripes. Guillermo?!

Ah-dziz - stability-wise in 8.0.10 I'm very happy. Along with many others I did have lots of Kontakt stability problems prior to K5.5.0, but that wasn't related to Cubase.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 15, 2015)

Bump for this. What's the word, Guillermo? Opened up a Steinberg forum thread "VE Pro issue not solved [BON 7519]" http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtop ... 30&t=81092 but no reply there after VSL's input.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello, 



Guy Rowland @ 15th June 2015 said:


> Bump for this. What's the word, Guillermo? Opened up a Steinberg forum thread "VE Pro issue not solved [BON 7519]" http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtop ... 30&t=81092 but no reply there after VSL's input.



Yes I have seen, as I mentioned before, the issue has been solved in Cubase Pro 8.0.20, it has been fixed for over a month. 
The same with the SDK, but for a reason that I ignore the updated SDK for the VST3 that Vienna needs has not been released yet, and at this point we cannot give you a date. 

The issue is closed internally. 

Vienna will need to wait for the latest SDK update. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 15, 2015)

Riiighht.... forgive me for seeking clarity, there are a lot of pro users around the world affected by this and AFAIK none of us really understand what's going on. I'll try to summarise the best I can from all the available information, I'd be grateful if you could tell me if this is right.

There was an issue internal to Cubase which has been fixed. However this won't do anything until VSL update VE Pro, which they cannot yet do. The VST2 version is incompatible with ASIOguard. The VST3 version VSL cannot update until you guys update the SDK, which has no time frame to be done. So until that unknown time, users are unable to use VE Pro with Cubase 8 without severe side effects.

Is that about right?


----------



## Symfoniq (Jun 15, 2015)

Guy:

I use VE Pro, and was about to upgrade to Cubase 8. In your opinion, should I stick with Cubase 7.5 until these issues are resolved?


----------



## scarred bunny (Jun 15, 2015)

Guy, and anyone else having problems with VEP... did you try setting VEP's latency to 0 and see if that helps with the issues?


----------



## Symfoniq (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks very much for the feedback, Darryl. I'm glad I read about these issues before upgrading. I'll hold off until the situation improves.

I would be interested in hearing if your opinion has changed after using the latency setting suggested by scarred bunny for a longer period of time.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 15, 2015)

Symfoniq @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Guy:
> 
> I use VE Pro, and was about to upgrade to Cubase 8. In your opinion, should I stick with Cubase 7.5 until these issues are resolved?



Well I have performance about on a par (just) with 7.5 when using VE Pro. It might be a little worse, but not too much in it. Everything else is considerably better. If you're mostly a VE Pro user, it is probably worth holding off.

This situation is getting farcical - 6 months in, and we're still nowhere. I don't know if the summary I wrote above is correct or not, but if it is then there's no timeframe for a meaningful fix with this SDK. Could still be some way off.

I'll try setting buffer to 0, I can imagine that would sort of fix it but of course at a cost of pushing the overall CPU use up.


----------



## scarred bunny (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, try it and see what happens. I imagine you may need to adjust your overall latency to compensate. 

As I mentioned in a previous post, I took the time to rebuilt my template to spread out my instruments across many more instances of VEP instead to make better use of ASIO Guard. Granted, rebuilding a template isn't my favorite way of spending an afternoon, but I can't complain - now everything works smoothly at lower latencies, lower overall CPU use and no glitches. 

Well, no glitches that I would ascribe to VEP or Asio Guard at least  but overall, pretty happy with Cubase 8 here. Haven't noticed any problems (or any particular differences at all tbh) after updating to 8.0.20.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello,



Guy Rowland @ 15th June 2015 said:


> Riiighht.... forgive me for seeking clarity, there are a lot of pro users around the world affected by this and AFAIK none of us really understand what's going on. I'll try to summarise the best I can from all the available information, I'd be grateful if you could tell me if this is right.
> 
> There was an issue internal to Cubase which has been fixed. However this won't do anything until VSL update VE Pro, which they cannot yet do. The VST2 version is incompatible with ASIOguard. The VST3 version VSL cannot update until you guys update the SDK, which has no time frame to be done. So until that unknown time, users are unable to use VE Pro with Cubase 8 without severe side effects.
> 
> Is that about right?



As mentioned before the workaround remains to disable ASIO-Guard individually for VEPRO from the plug-in manager. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 16, 2015)

Guillermo Navarrete @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed - and without ASIOguard, C8 Pro is less efficient than C7.

But I do take your reply to mean that my little precis is essentially accurate. VSL contacted me yesterday apologetic (and genuinely sad-sounding) that their hands were tied. Really hope you guys get the SDK fixed as a priority, it does feel that, six months in, we're still miles away from a true solution that enables VE Pro users to get on a level playing field.


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey Guys

I've got an issue after migrating to a one computer setup.

I just rebuilt my template: 
87 Midi tracks 
23 Instances of VEPro each with one Kontakt loaded. 
Each instance set to one thread with a few set to 4 
Kontakt Memory manager is set to off 
Cubase ASIO-Guard is on with level set to high. 

A modest composition send the audio processing load meter through the roof and I get significant audio drop out and pausing. CPU usage seems OK but I'm not sure I'm checking it right. Either way, looks there is still something that I am missing. 

I've got a Mac Pro (2010) 12 core @ 2.66 Ghz with 64 GB RAM running OSX 10.10.3 and I I use and Apogee Firewire Duet for my audio interface.
Any advice?

I haven't updated to 8.0.20 but I will tonight. Any recommendations?

G


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 18, 2015)

You need to either turn off ASIOguard for the VE Pro instances, or possibly reduce it overall to low (follow posts above for details). No timescale for a fix, and 8.0.20 won't help, sadly.


----------



## maestro2be (Jun 18, 2015)

Yea, there is no way I am upgrading with VE Pro not working, and Disable/Enable Instrument tracks completely broken.

I have held on firmly to not upgrading and have no intentions until all those things are fixed 100%.


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Jun 18, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Jun 18 said:


> You need to either turn off ASIOguard for the VE Pro instances, or possibly reduce it overall to low (follow posts above for details). No timescale for a fix, and 8.0.20 won't help, sadly.



Thanks Guy. I'll try that tonight.


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Jun 18, 2015)

maestro2be @ Thu Jun 18 said:


> Yea, there is no way I am upgrading with VE Pro not working, and Disable/Enable Instrument tracks completely broken.
> 
> I have held on firmly to not upgrading and have no intentions until all those things are fixed 100%.



Maestro
If turning off ASIO guard doesn't work for me should I roll back to Cubase 7.5? I actually updated to 8 simultanioulsy with my conversion to a one computer setup. Should have made one move at a time. Lesson learned.


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Jun 19, 2015)

Update
Tried everything and still no solution. Even rolled back to Cubase 7 to see if that worked with no success. For the time being, I'm going to load Kontakt directly into Cubase 8 just get back up and running.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 20, 2015)

Black Light Recordings @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> Update
> Tried everything and still no solution. Even rolled back to Cubase 7 to see if that worked with no success. For the time being, I'm going to load Kontakt directly into Cubase 8 just get back up and running.



Since its a new build, it sounds like you need to painstakingly go through your rig and see what's causing the issue. Run DPC latency checker for starters and if (as I suspect) it indicates you having a problem, it's a tedious process of going through drivers and components.

I had this very issue with the build on my current system - hilariously it turned out that I just needed to put a disc in the Blu Ray drive, and instantly the whole nightmare stopped. I since found I'm not alone in this bonkers-sounding solution, and for the 20 seconds it takes to try it you could give it a go. Proof of my mad condition is here - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeavcII9sho


----------



## Daryl (Jun 20, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> Black Light Recordings @ Sat Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Update
> ...


I seem to remember he's using a Mac....

D


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 20, 2015)

Daryl @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Sat Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Light Recordings @ Sat Jun 20 said:
> ...



Whoops, quite right.

Er, dunno then.


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Jun 20, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> Daryl @ Sat Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Rowland @ Sat Jun 20 said:
> ...



Ha! I tried the disk thing anyway, just for fun. 
I rebuilt my template one more time hosting Kontakt directly in updated Cubase 8 and everything is working smoothly :lol: . Turned ASIO Guard on and set it to high and the composition plays back with no issues. The problem must be with how VEPro passes audio to Cubase. I'm going to reload the VEPro template and mess around with the audio settings a little but after that, I will move on with out VEPro for a while.

G


----------

